# The Real Deal HD Break Down.



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

This list doesn’t include:
1.Local Channels
2.West Coast Feeds
3.Game/Event Only Channels
4.Part Time RSN’s
5.HD PPV
6.HD on Demand

This is however everything included in Premier, Everything, the All the Channels Packages you can subscribe to. 

Directv


1. HBO HD
2.Showtime HD
3. ESPN2
4.ESPN
5.Universal HD
6.TNT
7.HD Theater
8.HDNet Movies
9.HDNet
10.	CNN HD
11. NFL Network HD 
12.	Big Ten Network HD
13.	USA Network HD
14.	Sci-Fi Channel HD
15.	TBS HD
16.	A&E HD
17.	Smithsonian Channel HD
18.	History Channel HD
19.	Bravo HD
20.	Discovery Channel HD
21.	The Learning Channel HD
22.	Animal Planet HD
23.	Science HD
24.	MHD
25.	The Weather Channel HD
26.	Cinemax HD
27.	Starz! Kids HD
28.	Starz! Comedy HD
29.	Starz! HD
30.	Starz! Edge HD
31.	SHO TOO HD
32.	The Movie Channel HD
33.	Versus/Golf Channel HD 
34.	Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD
35.	Comcast Sports Network Mid-Atlantic HD
36.	NESN HD
37.	SportsNet New York HD
38.	YES Network HD
40. Food Network HD
41. MGM HD
42. National Geographic HD
43. CNBC HD
44. Cartoon Network
45. Fox Business 
46. Fuel TV 
47. FX 
48. HGTV 
49. Speed 
50. FSN Detroit 
51. FSN Southwest
52. FSN West 
53. FSN Prime Ticket
54. FSN Pittsburgh 
55. FSN MidWest
56. NBA Channel HD
57. NHL NetworkHD



Dish

1. HBO HD
2. Showtime HD
3. ESPN2
4. ESPN
5. Universal HD
6. TNT
7. HD Theater
8. HDNet Movies
9. HDNet
10.	NFL Network HD 
11.	Big Ten Network HD
12.	History Channel HD
13.	Discovery Channel HD
14.	The Learning Channel HD
15.	Animal Planet HD
16.	Science HD
17.	MHD
18.	Cinemax HD
19.	A&E HD
20.	Starz! HD
21.	Versus/Golf Channel HD
22.	Food HD
23.	HGTV HD
24.	National Geographic HD
25.	World Cinema HD
26.	WorldSport HD
27.	Treasure HD
28.	Ultra HD
29.	Rave HD
30.	Rush HD
31. Kung Fu HD
32.	Monster HD 
33.	HD World News 
34.	Gallery HD
35.	GamePlay HD
36.	Equator HD
37.	Family Room HD
38.	Film Fest HD
39.	Animania HD
40. TBS HD
41. NHL NetworkHD
42. NBA Channel HD


Comcast

1. HBO HD
2. Showtime HD
3. ESPN2
4. ESPN
5. Universal HD
6. TNT
7. HD Theater
8. HDNet Movies
9. HDNet
10.	Cinemax HD
11.	Versus/Golf Channel HD
12.	MHD
13.	Mojo
14.	Starz! HD
15. TBS HD
16. NFL Network HD
17. CNN HD
18. USA Network HD
19. Food HD
20.	HGTV HD
21.	National Geographic HD
22. Fox Business HD

If you find it easier to compare when you only compare which channels are offered by one service but are NOT offered on the other:

Dish network has (but DirecTV does not):



1 Film Fest HD
2 World Cinema HD
3 WorldSport HD
4 Treasure HD
5 Ultra HD
6 Animania HD
7 Rave HD
8 Rush HD
9 Kung Fu HD
10 Monster HD
11 HD World News
12 Gallery HD
13 GamePlay HD
14 Equator HD
15 Family Room HD

DirecTV has (but Dish Network does not):

1 CNN HD
2 USA Network HD
3 Sci-Fi Channel HD
4 Smithsonian Channel HD
5 Bravo HD
6 The Weather Channel HD
7 Starz! Kids HD
8 Starz! Comedy HD
9 Starz! Edge HD
10 Sho Too HD
11 The Movie Channel HD
12 Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD
13 Comcast Sports Network Mid-Atlantic HD
14 NESN HD
15 SportsNet New York HD
16 YES Network HD
17. MGM HD
18. CNBC HD
19. Cartoon Network
20. Fox Business 
21. Fuel TV 
22. FX 
23. Speed 
24. FSN Detroit 
25. FSN Southwest
26. FSN West 
27. FSN Prime Ticket
28. FSN Pittsburgh 
29. FSN MidWest

Comcast has (but Dish Network and DirecTV does not):

1 Mojo

These are the fairest parameters in my estimation because regardless of where you live you can receive these channels. In Houston I also receive FSN Houston (game only), FSN South West (game only), ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS, as well as ABC (NY), and FOX (NY). Other subs. May not get any of the above. Thus they are not on the list. As far as west coast feeds I have them and watch them but understand the argument that they do not contain any unique programming from their east coast counter parts. As for HD PPV movie and event channels I consider these to be fundamental to choosing your provider (i.e. NFLST) but, again I am excluding these from my counts to be most fair. If it is included in the list you can reasonably expect at most times to be able to tune to that channel and potentially watch programming in HD.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Directv has taken the LEAD!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, your Comcast list is wrong -- my EPG lists 23 full-time HD channels, but then
a list for any given Comcast franchise would most likely be different than (not then)
the listings for another Comcast.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well, your Comcast list is wrong -- my EPG lists 23 full-time HD channels, but then
> a list for any given Comcast franchise would most likely be different than (not then)
> the listings for another Comcast.


The Cable list is tricky because I can only confirm what is available in Houston.

This list originated as a finisher in a long debate between my brother (dish), my father in law (Comcast), and myself (DirecTV) hence all the stipulations. I figured since the work was already done I would share it here with all of you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The D* list is off as well ... if you're counting the five RSNs you should get to 42.
Looks like the west feeds are missing, as a start.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix 

If we do this we get:

Directv


1. ESPN2
2. ESPN
3. Universal HD
4. TNT
5. HD Theater
6. HDNet Movies
7. HDNet
8. CNN HD
9. NFL Network HD 
10. Big Ten Network HD
11. USA Network HD
12. Sci-Fi Channel HD
13. TBS HD
14. A&E HD
15. Smithsonian Channel HD
16. History Channel HD
17. Bravo HD
18. Discovery Channel HD
19. The Learning Channel HD
20. Animal Planet HD
21. Science HD
22. MHD
23. The Weather Channel HD
24. Versus/Golf Channel HD 
25. NESN HD

Dish

1. ESPN2
2. ESPN
3. Universal HD
4. TNT
5. HD Theater
6. HDNet Movies
7. HDNet
8. NFL Network HD 
9. Big Ten Network HD
10. History Channel HD
11. Discovery Channel HD
12. The Learning Channel HD
13. Animal Planet HD
14. Science HD
15. MHD
16. A&E HD
17. Versus/Golf Channel HD
18. Food HD
19. HGTV HD
20. National Geographic HD
21. World Cinema HD
22. WorldSport HD
23. Treasure HD
24. Ultra HD
25. Rave HD
26. Rush HD
27. Kung Fu HD
28. Monster HD 
29. HD World News 
30. Gallery HD
31. GamePlay HD
32. Equator HD
33. Family Room HD
34. Film Fest HD
35. Animania HD

Now if D* gives you all those Starz HD channels as part of the HD package (IE you do not need to subscribe to Starz SD to get them) then I stand corrected


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> The D* list is off as well ... if you're counting the five RSNs you should get to 42.
> Looks like the west feeds are missing, as a start.


Yeah I stated that I didn't include them at the top of the page. In an effort to prevent people whining about the channel not being at all different. And for the record Dish fans I'm all for you getting more channels I just wanted to accurately present the channel counts.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix
> 
> The point is if you have the highest package without any extras(MLB EI,NFL ST), then these are the channels everyone gets regardless of where you live. And for $15.00 cheaper than dish a month.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

take out the Voom as well


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Take out any channel with less than six hours a day of HD.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> Take out any channel with less than six hours a day of HD.


Then it's 
D* 9
Comcast 9
E* 11 plus Voom


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey! This is fun! Take out Stretch-o-visioN and part time HD
channels and we're down to one. 

For a list of all the HD channels currently available nationally,
go to www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

it's already in the lead... just look at the hd channels dish has... who the heck has heard of hardly any of those channels ?


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

honestly half of those channels I've never heard of ... that's all im saying


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

funners said:


> it's already in the lead... just look at the hd channels dish has... who the heck has heard of hardly any of those channels ?


Some people follow the industry more than just look at what is on their program guide.



funners said:


> honestly half of those channels I've never heard of ... that's all im saying


Is that all? I'm sure you will come up with something else.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I bet if you tried hard enough you could make it seem like dish wins, or DIRECTV wins, or Comcast wins, or Time Warner wins... it's all in the selection criteria.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

MOSCOW - Nov 1, 2057 - Pravda (English Translation)

Back in the early part of this century, there was a space race, but not one with
any military significance. The race, between two companies named _Directv_ and
_Echostar_, wasn't for world domination, but for supremacy in high-definition TV
broadcasting.

So, after decades of fierce competition, the results of were finally announced in
the Russian press:

In the great HD race, Dishnetwork came in next to first, with Directv coming in
next to last.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix
> 
> If we do this we get:
> 
> ...


I think the VOOM channels should be omitted. Pure Upconverts and simulated surround


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You forgot TBS HD on Dish.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix
> 
> If we do this we get:
> 
> ...


What about YES Network HD? It is on D* 622.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait maybe we should only count channels that have been in place for at least a month. Then Directv has like 10. 

HD is HD, stop all the technicality stuff. Count everything and lets go from that. Count everything! All RSNs, all locals, everything.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Too much garbage to count "everything" ... there has to be a line somewhere.

Counting what one can get with the highest tier is better (although D* includes their $12 Sports Pack with the highest tier while E* does not include their $5.99 Sports Pack). From a price point D* includes locals (and discounts in markets where locals are not available) while E* does not generally include locals in the price. Perhaps D* "Premier w/HD" vs E* "AEP w/locals, Sports Pack and DishHD" should be the comparison?

I don't count locals because in my market I get 8 channels via E* (6 via D*) while other markets may get up to 20 channels. Some markets have no locals via satellite. How many locals can be counted on a nationwide basis?

Distants have the same problem. They are NOT available to most of the nation. Anyone living in a market with locals via their satellite carrier or within the OTA coverage area of a local affiliate cannot get distants without special permission. Counting distants is another group of channels that will leave most viewers in the dark.

While it is interesting to see the multiple threads of "counts" the constant counting is why I set up the counts on my website back in January. So much garbage on the forums comparing E* and D* in SD ... D* with their 255 channels (current count) and E* with their 304 channels (333 w/RSNs current count). Cue the comments about E*'s shopping, PI and religious channels - but don't forget that D* also has many shopping, PI and religious channels! Dish provides locals in 174 cities vs 143 for DirecTV. That does not even begin to start with international and Spanish language channel packages.

Overall E* has many more channels on satellites than D*. But not all of either E* or D*'s channels can be counted without getting ridiculous.

So set some FAIR boundries ... what one can get for a basic cost ... D* "Premier" vs E* "AEP w/locals and Sports Pack" and start counting. That is what I have done and what I encourage others to do -- if there needs to be yet another count.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

DrZaiusATL said:


> I think the VOOM channels should be omitted. Pure Upconverts and simulated surround


Would you please provide a source of documentation for this "fact"?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Would you please provide a source of documentation for this "fact"?


VOOMs are definately not upconverts. Do you even know what that means Dr Zaius? Do you even have Dish? If not that you wouldn't know anyway. And please Dr. Zaius, take your damn stinking hands off of me you dirty ape.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix


D* is pretty cheap. I recorded about 500 movies to DVD last fall in 4 months with the Premier package. How much to rent 500 movies, much less KEEP them?

As has been said, everyone will find something to leave out. I could leave out everything BUT the movie channels and Sunday Ticket, and be happy.

But I'd never do that to you...


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

This list doesn’t include:
1.Local Channels
2.West Coast Feeds
3.Game/Event Only Channels
4.Part Time RSN’s
5.HD PPV
6.HD on Demand

This is however everything included in Premier, Everything, the All the Channels Packages you can subscribe to. 
These are the fairest parameters in my estimation because regardless of where you live you can receive these channels. In Houston I also receive FSN Houston (game only), FSN South West (game only), ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS, as well as ABC (NY), and FOX (NY). Other subs. May not get any of the above. Thus they are not on the list. As far as west coast feeds I have them and watch them but understand the argument that they do not contain any unique programming from their east coast counter parts. As for HD PPV movie and event channels I consider these to be fundamental to choosing your provider (i.e. NFLST) but, again I am excluding these from my counts to be most fair. If it is included in the list you can reasonably expect at most times to be able to tune to that channel and potentially watch programming in HD.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I find it easier to compare when you only compare which channels are offered by one service but are NOT offered on the other:

Dish network has (but DirecTV does not):

1 Food HD
2 HGTV HD
3 National Geographic HD
4 World Cinema HD
5 WorldSport HD
6 Treasure HD
7 Ultra HD
8 Rave HD
9 Rush HD
10 Kung Fu HD
11 Monster HD
12 HD World News
13 Gallery HD
14 GamePlay HD
15 Equator HD
16 Family Room HD
17 Film Fest HD
18 Animania HD

DirecTV has (but Dish Network does not):

1 CNN HD
2 USA Network HD
3 Sci-Fi Channel HD
4 Smithsonian Channel HD
5 Bravo HD
6 The Weather Channel HD
7 Starz! Kids HD
8 Starz! Comedy HD
9 Starz! Edge HD
10 Sho Too HD
11 The Movie Channel HD
12 Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD
13 Comcast Sports Network Mid-Atlantic HD
14 NESN HD
15 SportsNet New York HD
16 YES Network HD

Then ask yourself which of those you'd watch more often. To me, that made my decision easy because I found *one* channel on Dish that I'd like to have compared to *eleven* on DirecTV. Some may find the opposite. I personally find the VOOM channels on E* to be just plain weird and more niche stuff that will likely appeal to fewer people... but what do I know! If you like the VOOM channels, you'll likely enjoy E* more.

Mike


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Wondering if something like this would be useful to anyone? Perhaps it's been done before, but it's kinda hard to search for this sort of thing:

http://www.ddisoftware.com/misc/hd.htm

The table is a little sloppy as far as coding so the page is bigger than it needs to be... but this is just to show the idea.

Mike


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

mchaney said:


> Wondering if something like this would be useful to anyone? Perhaps it's been done before, but it's kinda hard to search for this sort of thing:
> 
> http://www.ddisoftware.com/misc/hd.htm
> 
> ...


it's a start here's another one I've referenced

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

mchaney said:


> I find it easier to compare when you only compare which channels are offered by one service but are NOT offered on the other:
> 
> Dish network has (but DirecTV does not):
> 
> ...


Mike if it's ok with you I'm going to add your list the 1st post


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

mchaney said:


> Then ask yourself which of those you'd watch more often. To me, that made my decision easy because I found *one* channel on Dish that I'd like to have compared to *eleven* on DirecTV. Some may find the opposite. I personally find the VOOM channels on E* to be just plain weird and more niche stuff that will likely appeal to fewer people... but what do I know! If you like the VOOM channels, you'll likely enjoy E* more.
> 
> Mike


I take no exception with your logic but for me I could care less about the premium HDs because I don't think they are worth the costs, people talk about repeats on VOOM and other channels but that was always my complaint about HBO, TMC, Starz, etc. - the same movies run over and over and over. I do enjoy the occasional free preview weekend that includes an HD channel to fill up my DVR though. 

I also skip CNN because it would have to be in super-direct-neuron-firing-5D for me to watch it.

But the one big one missing from D* is FoodHD and that channel has been instrumental in my being able to spend huge sums of money on HT equipment without my wife killing me or believing that it justified equal or greater expenditures on jewelry or purses. :icon_hug:

I'm not bashing anyone else's choices or justifications, just adding mine. I also think that both carriers will have all the major national HDs soon enough. Cable here isn't even worth discussing. !pusht!


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> D* is pretty cheap. I recorded about 500 movies to DVD last fall in 4 months with the Premier package. How much to rent 500 movies, much less KEEP them?


This is an HD thread in an HD forum, so I feel it's fair to ask: how many of your 500 movies were recorded in HD? For that matter, how many in 480p anamorphic widescreen with DD5.1 sound (as most DVDs are)?

Granted, movies rented from Blockbuster or Netflix aren't in HD either, unless you have a BD or HDDVD player. Even then the selection is too small to consider. Also, I'm disappointed that the premium movie channels have too few movies in HD, too few in DD5.1 audio, and too many in Pan&Scan. Given the choice, my preference is to rent DVDs with better quality picture and sound even though I can't keep them. I respect your decision to choose otherwise.

All this is off topic, so back to the original purpose of this thread which is something like "Yet another fruitless attempt to compare E* and D* HD programming by counting channels". :backtotop


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

zlensman said:


> This is an HD thread in an HD forum, so I feel it's fair to ask: how many of your 500 movies were recorded in HD? For that matter, how many in 480p anamorphic widescreen with DD5.1 sound (as most DVDs are)?/QUOTE]
> 
> None were recorded in HD, although many were recorded off an HD channel, which makes them look pretty good, and be in letterbox format, on my DVD player.
> 
> For me, the capability to watch (in HD) and record (in SD) dozens of movies per month outweighs the advantages of renting DVDs. I understand how it might not for some (I went for a couple of years with no video entertainment EXCEPT rentals!) and I might change my mind at some point.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

locally, Mediacom's HD lineup:

UHD
HDNet
HD Movies
Discovery HD Theater
Mojo
ESPN
ESPN 2

plus the locals and premiums in HD. Mediacom hasn't expanded their HD lineup in over 2 years and have no plans to do so either.


----------



## AcidBluexxx (Aug 31, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix


You seeing those Net Flix movies and those scratchy Blockbuster Discs in HD? I hope we get Sundance and IFC in HD real soon and they will count for me just as much as my other HD movie channels count as they expand my library of HD movies on my hard drives. Sure, some are upscaled but a lot are not. Oh yeah, has anyone checked out the upcoming movies on MGM HD? Sweet! My DVD player is now R.I.P.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> Take out the pay channels. Many of us do not care to pay to watch movies that we have already rented months earlier (at less cost LOL) on Blockbuster or Netflix
> 
> . . .
> 
> Now if D* gives you all those Starz HD channels as part of the HD package (IE you do not need to subscribe to Starz SD to get them) then I stand corrected


That's one of the more ridiculous comments I've come across here in awhile. It's not very objective. Your assessment of the viewing habits of "many" is likely off a bit.

You also need to consider the coin you're putting out to rent from Blockbuster or Netflix, & the benefits of watch films in HD v. off a DVD in 480p. Sorry, haven't sprung for an HD format DVD player yet (& don't think "many" have.)

Finally, many whine here about the lack of HD content. Well, with film, there's plenty of HD content.

Personally (dunno if many), I also don't mind waiting a few months to view a film in HD delivered to my STB rather than order it via NetFlix or drop it off @ a BB. Additionally, I love the fact that I can continually switch b/w premium my single premium subscriptions w/o additional cost by changing my program package @ the DirecTV website. This is a big bennie, particularly if you have a DVR. Bottom line, all premium channels for the price of one.

With all that said, while its most important to me (dunno if many) to get my sports programming in HD, movies off the premium channels are a close 2nd, certainly way ahead of other cable fare.


----------



## RandybinSC (Aug 6, 2007)

Shawn maybe update this list below to take out HGTV, since Directv now has it.

*1 HGTV HD*
2 Film Fest HD
3 World Cinema HD
4 WorldSport HD
5 Treasure HD
6 Ultra HD
7 Animania HD
8 Rave HD
9 Rush HD
10 Kung Fu HD
11 Monster HD
12 HD World News
13 Gallery HD
14 GamePlay HD
15 Equator HD
16 Family Room HD


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

RandybinSC said:


> Shawn maybe update this list below to take out HGTV, since Directv now has it.
> 
> *1 HGTV HD*
> 2 Film Fest HD
> ...


Done thanks


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Updated 10/29/07


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Wind_River said:


> My experience is that the HD feeds of the premium channels (via the free previews, anyway) cannot be recorded, so they cannot be "kept".


I have 10-15 movies on my ViP622's external hard drive that were recorded off the various free preview weekends so, at least with E*, I have not found that to be the case whatsoever. :dance:


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wind_River said:


> My experience is that the HD feeds of the premium channels (via the free previews, anyway) cannot be recorded, so they cannot be "kept".


I've recorded HD movies off a free preview and been able to watch them any time I want even well past the preview time. Maybe cable does it like that, but apparently DirecTV and Dish don't.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ShawnL25 said:


> This list doesn't include:
> 1.Local Channels
> 2.West Coast Feeds
> 3.Game/Event Only Channels
> ...


Doesn't appear to be anything that E* has that D* doesn't that I would want. Contrarily, D* has lots of channels that E* does not have that I actually watch. D* is the HD leader as far as I am concerned. Our local Comcrap (C*) has even fewer than that is listed above for Comcrap.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DRM when working properly will prevent dubbing. But you can keep them on your receiver's hard drive or external hard drive for as long as the media works!


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a chart that i made and its an xml document which i cant post here and cant convert it to xls or whatever is legal here. Can i e-mail it to someone and they may be able to convert it or post it and i want to see if its up to date or not. It only compares Dish with DTV HD.

Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You could always look at one of the other lists ...
http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html is my favorite.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

very hard to compare who has what and missing what. I like side by side alphebetical order. Seems to be missing some channels. Does Dish have Show Too and Starz comedy and TMC east? I have them in my list but missing on that list and Does Dish have West feeds of cinimax, hbo starz and showtime like it shows on the dtv list?  That list also forgets to number the NBA channel as number.

Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has what is on the E* side of the list, D* has what is on their side of the list.
I've got to add the NBA TV channel ... the most recent addition. I've been busy!

FYI: Dish does not have Show Too, Starz Comedy or TMC in HD.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

What about Dish having the west feeds of hbo, cinimax and showtime and starz?

you have NBA for Dish on there but no number beside it. Just to let you know. Should be 38.

Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll post the update on NBA TV shortly ... adding it to both lists. As for the rest of your questions, my list is correct. There is no need to ask about each individual channel. If west feeds are not listed on the E* side they are not on the system.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok Thanks, I will count on that list being accurate then. I have seen other list with different channels but I will bank on this one being most accurate.

Mike

EDIT: james i noticed speed listed twice on DTV side.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I try!


----------

